# NSW 19-21 Dec 12 - South Coast happiness



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Geoff

Yep, that was a great session on the popped whiting. I must have another go at that, now that it's summer. Nice report, read while my wife drives along the Hume Hwy past Canberra. Have a great family Christmas.

Kev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cracker Whiting.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool report Geoff, that whiting is a beast!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

You smashed the whiting Gee


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great reporting Geoff, a session like that on the whiting is the sort of christmas present we all dream about


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Great report.
Those whiting look like they've been in a good paddock.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

The dream/nightmare part had me seriously worried, Gee... (G must be losing the plot!!??)... so sad for such a young feller! 

Very pleased to find it was only a vivid dream! 

Bad luck on the BIG bream, but what stonker whiting! 8) I've been attempting them myself lately but have only come up with littlies as yet.

A great 3 day break, Gee!

Keep up the good times...

Jimbo


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

its all good gee you got some nice fish thats all that matters 

Love that Custom SX40 dead sexy colour

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gee fantastic whiting session, seems Santa came early out on the water.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Awesome few days Geoff, really glad to hear of you hooking into some of the topwater Whiting action its hard to beat for excitement when they are on the bite like that.

I wish i could have joined you on the Clyde though, love that place


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You need to wash your subconscious out with soap Gee. Top report though.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It was great to catch up again Gee. It's a pity the Pondage didn't want to play. That's the second time the big boys have shut down in a strong NE wind and bright sunshine. The same thing happened on the Deliverance at Dalmeny pre-fish. I'm getting the feeling that overcast is best and that no wind or SE wind (blowing food to the northern shore) is better.

I tried all I could to bring up a blue nosed bruiser (short of changing lures or technique). I got half a dozen touches in 3 hours. I was comprehensively outfished. I even tried poppers in the shallows out of the wind, and fishing the southern shoreline. Nada.

I was really pleased to get those text messages updating you successes on your local. That was a specracular session. It inspired me to take my px45 down to the Narooma boardwalk and have a few casts at high tide. I got a few follows which was exciting.

Xavier and I headed out on Mummuga that Thursday. The session went something like this ....

Spend 30 minutes setting up the yak while answering 486 questions. Head out on the 15 minute pedal to the southern shore as indicated by the pointed finger of a 3 y/o. Cast out two rods. Have one reeled in immediately. Cast it out again with more detailed instructions. Get bitten off by a tailor. Re-rig. Be informed that X-man needs to go to the 'toe-let'. Pedal all the way back to the ramp for bladder emptying. Winf gets stronger from the south so paddle around the pensinsula. Cast out both rods. Xavier says he's tired so wants his rod put in the holder. No sooner is the 4ft $5 rod in the holder than it bends over and the $6 reel starts screeming. I feel this fish is big, so elect to start fighting it myself. I hand him back the rod half way through the fight and he gains a bit of line before his guns give out. I take it back and -ping, the hook pulls. I guess it was a 50cm+ flathead. Pick up my rod, on again but drop it immediately. Start another drift and Xavier informs me he wants to go home. 20mind fishing amid 100 mins mucking around. It will get better. He enjoyed himself.

The hoards are arriving down here now. Ramp rage is due in about a week.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Fishing with offspring is so much fun but needs patience followed by a quick session without the little pests ahem gems. They grow up quite quickly though and become muscly enough to do all the loading, unloading, rigging and even lawn mowing too so they're worth feeding and toe-letting (priceless!)


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Gotta still be wearing that smile, Gee! Popper pan-fries and rack wrestling bream to boot! As always an enjoyable read.

cheers

rob


----------

